
5 Times That People Claimed to Be Real-Life Time Travelers - rbanffy
https://io9.gizmodo.com/5-times-that-people-claimed-to-be-real-life-time-travel-1822885932?rev=1518469500469&utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
zunzun
If you go back in time by six months, the earth is on the other side of the
sun so you die without air - unless the flat earth is the center of the
universe, then you would be OK.

~~~
lithos
Unless your time travel method is gravitationaly bound (then you probably just
end up inside something or x distance in the air).

